# Array CGH on frozen embryo???



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello ladies,
I'm just looking for a bit of advice.
I had my first IVF earlier this year which resulted in 5 eggs being collected, all 5 fertilising and going to blast. I had 2 transferred on day 5 (well day 6 actually but that's another story!) which resulted in a BFP but unfortunately I lost the baby boy at 15+3 weeks due to a chromosome abnormality. We have one blast left in the freezer.
I am not yet emotionally (or physically) ready for a FET yet but just wondered if anyone knew if it was possible to have this frozen blast tested for chromosome issues at this stage? (I read somewhere that they have to be tested at day 3??)
I know we could start again and have testing done on a fresh cycle but we haven't really got the £9,000 or so to be able to do this but equally I'm frightened of having an untested embryo transferred back as I think another loss would probably destroy me.
Any ideas ladies?? x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
sorry but I don't think there is any way they can test your blast.  I hope someone will come along and tell me I am wrong.

big hugs.
x x


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Polargirl1

I think testing can be done on blastocyst and I think that there are many arguments for doing genetic tests on day 5 vs day 3 embryos. But I do think it can be very expensive.

I really understand your reasons for wanting to have it done and in the future I hope that it becomes the norm and from that becomes more affordable.

It makes so much sense to be spared the emotional and physical devastation that maybe this type of test can help prevent. So much better to find that an embryo is not compatible with life before transfer than losing a baby. 

I will be speaking to my consultant and asking him more questions about array cgh when we meet in a couple weeks. I will write again here and let you know what I find out. But hopefully someone will be able to answer your questions better before then. 

Also there is a PGD & PGS section somewhere on this forum. So maybe the ladies there can help too. 

Yo x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd give care Nottingham a call. They do lots if cgh array and I know I was looking at getting my snow babies transferred up to them a year or so ago. They are very helpful. x


----------

